# Photographing America's National Parks



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2014)

FYI 

https://www.creativelive.com/live2


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 27, 2014)

I was watching, really didn't learn anything. But good way to waste some time.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2014)

True, it's pretty much running in the background for me.  Hoping something will stick, as I am vacationing in the Sequoia National Park next week.  Really really really hoping I will get a bear shot.  Not really into the landscape thing, but that may change once I get there.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 28, 2014)

That was/is pretty much a waste of time.   Yes, he produces some great pictures, but access plays a HUGE part in that, and he has nearly unlimitied access, not to mention the physical endurance necessary.   The one point that he does repeat over and over is  'WORK the SCENE!'   And that is the very heart of ALL photography.  Don't snap and run, step bck, step around, WORK the scene and you to will get some great shots.

as an aside, is that woman/girl one of the most obnoxious hosts around?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 28, 2014)

I saw the first post, and thought, darn, I wish I'd seen that earlier! But after reading the other comments, I think I'll go with my original plan to spend the evening watching my first full dose of football for the year!


----------

